# Joke from FMRC site



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Guys, I read this on the FMRC site and had to post it here.  Hope it tickles you guys like it did me.

One Bitterly Cold Winter Day 
A Patrolman came across a motorcyclist,who was swathed in protective clothing,helmet,scarf and all stalled by the roadside. "Whats the matter?" asked the policeman. 

"Carburetors Frozen" was the terse reply. The policeman said "Pee on it that will thaw it out" 

I Can't!! 

Ok, Watch and I'll show you 

The Police Officer lubricated the Carburetor as promised. The bike started and the rider drove off waving. 

A few days later, The Chief of Police recieved a note of thanks from the father of the motorcycle rider. 

It began" On behalf of my daughter who recently was stranded.........


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 19, 2009)

haha good one!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey!!! Where were you last night after the Parade, when I needed help. I rode a Sporty from Hearne to Franklin, and back. It was much warmer between Hearne and Elliott, than the rest of the trip. And in case you missed it, the '48 Chevy made the trip too. Oh, wait a minute, it wasn't the carb that froze, go back to the donuts...
Hippie


----------



## HKTidwell (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep and that letter is shortly thereafter followed with a Dear Chief letter!  I wrote a couple of those over the years!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2009)

"Guess what happened since I wrote you last..."  ;-)


----------



## HKTidwell (Dec 20, 2009)

Well mine were typically along the lines of "A lot has happened since we spoke this morning."  lol  I see you have written some of these, or have received a couple.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2009)

Haven't *received* too many...  ;-)


----------

